# Η πειθαρχία που υπηρετώ...



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

Διαβάζω σήμερα, στη σειρά "Κίνημα των 10" του Protagon.gr, άρθρο του καθ. Ορ. Καλογήρου για την αναθεώρηση του συντάγματος και μου έκανε εντύπωση, στην αρχή-αρχή, η φράση:

_[...] Η πειθαρχία που υπηρετώ, η Φυσική, μου έχει διδάξει, ότι πάντα πρέπει πρώτα να ορίζουμε το πρόβλημα. [...]_

Έχετε ξαναδεί εσείς τέτοια χρήση της λέξης πειθαρχία; Έστω σε πανεπιστημιακό ρέτζιστερ; Ή είναι απλώς κακή μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά --ή τα γερμανικά, επειδή ο καθηγητής έχει δουλέψει και στη Γερμανία;

Ο ξενισμός αυτός με παραξένεψε τόσο που με ενόχλησε στην απόλαυση και αξιολόγηση του υπόλοιπου άρθρου. Πάντως είναι ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η διαθεματικότητα των ειδικών και περιμένω με ενδιαφέρον και τον έγκριτο συνταγματολόγο που θα γράψει σχετικά με την ενοποιητική θεωρία της Φυσικής.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Γρήγορη παραπομπή:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-διαθεματικότητα&p=10080&viewfull=1#post10080
anef:
Για να μπερδέψω κι άλλο τη συζήτηση, για το interdisciplinary υπάρχει και ο όρος διαπειθαρχικός, γιατί κάποιοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες προτείνουν τον όρο πειθαρχία για το αγγλικό discipline, θέλοντας υποθέτω να αποφύγουν το επιστημονικός που δεν υπάρχει στην αγγλική λέξη και σε μια προσπάθεια να κάνουν εμφανείς και στα ελληνικά τις συνδηλώσεις του αγγλικού όρου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Μα, από τις σημασίες του _discipline_ γιατί να επιλεχθεί η _πειθαρχία_, όταν η _διδασκαλία / μαθητεία_ υπάρχει και στο λατινικό έτυμον και επιβιώνει εν μέρει στο αγγλ. _disciple_; Στο φινάλε, αν δεν είναι επιθυμητός ο προσδιορισμός _επιστημονικός_, τότε δεν μπορούμε να πούμε σκέτο _κλάδος_;


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 21, 2011)

Με μια λέξη: τραγικό! Ούτε ως αγγλισμό ή γαλλισμό μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο. Υπερβαίνει κάθε όριο λογικής ανοχής. Λυπηρό και ενδεικτικό κάποιων πραγμάτων.

[κι ένα σκέτο "επιστήμη" μια χαρά θα ήταν]


----------



## rogne (Jun 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μα, από τις σημασίες του _discipline_ γιατί να επιλεχθεί η _πειθαρχία_, όταν η _διδασκαλία / μαθητεία_ υπάρχει και στο λατινικό έτυμον και επιβιώνει εν μέρει στο αγγλ. _disciple_; Στο φινάλε, αν δεν είναι επιθυμητός ο προσδιορισμός _επιστημονικός_, τότε δεν μπορούμε να πούμε σκέτο _κλάδος_;


 
Δεν γίνεται να πει "κλάδος" (έστω και "επιστημονικός") ο κ. καθηγητής, μπορεί μετά να τον περάσουν για συνδικαλιστή καμιάς κλαδικής. Ούτε η "επιστήμη" λέει τίποτα, εδώ μιλάμε για αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος (της πλατείας προφανώς), για νέα αφηγήματα εθνικής αυτοσυνείδησης, για την τέταρτη Ελληνική Δημοκρατία, για τον Μεγάλο Πέτρο... Θέλουν "πειθαρχία" αυτά τα πράγματα, τι να σου κάνει η σκέτη επιστήμη;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Ανήκω, σαν τον δόκτορα, σε εκείνους που θεώρησαν όταν το πρωτοείδαν ότι είναι μεταφραστικό λάθος. Αλλά πάνε πολλά χρόνια. Το είδα στη συνέχεια αρκετές φορές για να πειστώ ότι είναι άποψη. Αλλά αρκεί να επισημάνουμε την προέλευση, όπως κάνει ο Ζαζ, από το δίπολο _διδασκαλία_ (_doctrine_) και _μαθητεία_, για να φανεί ότι δεν πρέπει να το μπερδεύουμε με τη μεταγενέστερη _πειθαρχία_. Ωστόσο, δεν μπορούμε σήμερα να βάλουμε τη _μαθητεία_ στη θέση της (ΠαπΛεξ: «(μσν.-αρχ.) η διδασκαλία που παραδίδεται στον μαθητή («ἐκπέσατε ἀπὸ τῆς μαθητείας Χριστοῡ», Στουδ. Θεόδ.)»), θα απαιτούσε αναβίωση. Δεν έχω δει να δημιουργούνται σοβαρά προβλήματα με το _(επιστημονικός) κλάδος_ ή και σκέτη _επιστήμη_, που λέει ο Ρογήρος.


Να μιλήσει η πλατεία.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 21, 2011)

[κακιών μεγάλων συνέχεια: ο συνδυασμός της πειθαρχίας με το "καλλίτερος" σκοτώνει. Ελπίζω η μεθοδολογία και οι ιδέες που ευαγγελίζεται για τη σωτηρία μας να είναι κάπως "καλλίτερες" από τα ελληνικά του... Αν και η μεγαλειώδης, πλην όμως ασαφής, Δ΄ Ελληνική Δημοκρατία δεν με καθιστά ιδιαιτέρως αισιόδοξο.... Τέλος κακιών!]


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Να μιλήσει η πλατεία.



Δεν ξέρω τι θα πει η πλατεία, αλλά ο εξώστης, η γαλαρία - που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν τα πήγαινε ποτέ καλά με την πειθαρχία στη δόκιμη χρήση της - αυτήν εδώ την πειθαρχία για την επιστήμη ή τον επιστημονικό κλάδο (που μάλιστα προσδιορίζεται αμέσως μετά, της Φυσικής) τη γιουχάρει ασύστολα, όπως συνηθίζει ο εξώστης όταν βλέπει εκτρώματα, σφαγές και άλλα αξιοκατάκριτα.  :down:

Η επιστήμη που ξεκίνησα να υπηρετήσω (αλλά η ζωή τα φέρνει όπως θέλει), η Χημεία, με έχει διδάξει ότι, για να προκύψει το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα, έχουν πολύ μεγάλη σημασία τα συστατικά. Με άστοχα λόγια και αέρα κοπανιστό δεν βάφονται αβγά.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 21, 2011)

+ 1.000 στον Δαεμάνο!


----------



## sarant (Jun 21, 2011)

Κι εγώ με τη γαλαρία είμαι :)


----------



## Earion (Nov 1, 2011)

Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα να γίνουν τόσο στην εθνογραφία όσο και στην ανθρωπολογία, με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα πρέπει να τις αντιμετωπίζουμε ως δύο διακριτές επιστημονικές *πειθαρχίες*.

Συνέντευξη του Νταν Σπέρμπερ στον Δημήτρη Κοσμίδη (_Καθημερινή_, Κυριακή 23 Οκτωβρίου 2011).


----------



## nikolaou (Dec 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα, από τις σημασίες του _discipline_ γιατί να επιλεχθεί η _πειθαρχία_, όταν η _διδασκαλία / μαθητεία_ υπάρχει και στο λατινικό έτυμον και επιβιώνει εν μέρει στο αγγλ. _disciple_; Στο φινάλε, αν δεν είναι επιθυμητός ο προσδιορισμός _επιστημονικός_, τότε δεν μπορούμε να πούμε σκέτο _κλάδος_;



Πράγματι, απλό και εύχρηστο (και απείρως προτιμότερο από την πειθαρχία). (Επιστημονικός) τομέας είναι επίσης απλό. 
Για το interdisciplinary, αν το "διακλαδικός" αφήνει περιθώρια για παρερμηνεία, ίσως "διατμηματικός" ή "διατομεακός" θα μπορούσαν να εξεταστούν σαν εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Το πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα (Ηλεκτρολόγων, Φυσικής, Κοινωνιολογίας, κλπ) είναι πάγιος όρος που αντιστοιχεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο discipline - όμως διατμηματικός είναι μακρόσυρτο, και διατομεακός έχει χασμωδία που δεν ακούγεται καλά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2013)

Ευκαιρία να πείτε και καμιά καλή κουβέντα για την ΕΛΕΤΟ. Αντιγράφω όλη τη σχετική ορολογία από τη βάση teleterm:



cell service discipline |=| μέθοδος υπηρεσίας κυττάρου
computer-aided discipline |=| μεθοδολογία με τη βοήθεια υπολογιστή
discipline |=| κλάδος
discipline |=| μέθοδος
line control discipline |=| διαδικασία ελέγχου γραμμής
matrix management discipline |=| κλάδος μεικτοσταθμικής διαχείρισης
multidisciplinary expertise |=| πολυεπιστημονική εμπειρογνωσία
normal discipline |=| κανονικός κλάδος
professional discipline |=| επαγγελματικός κλάδος


----------

